# Rainbow film at top of water!?



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I am walking out the door as I type. Going to granparents house 1 hour away. I'll be gone 'til friday afternoon.

I was checking all my equipment as I do daily and noticed a rainbow film on the top o fthe water!!! It looks just like the rainbow on those oil puddles you see at Walmart! Oil is deadly, right?

I guess my main question is...IS TONY GOING TO DIE!? 

I don't have time for a water change, we are late and quite literally walking out the door. Tap is poisonous so we use freeze water for fish.

I have not treated Tony for anything reciently. I don't know what it is.

Has this ever happened to anyone before!? I _might _have access to internet but I won't be able to help Tony unless I can convince my parents to go back.

I will give an update when I get home on Friday (or maybe before that if we rush home).

Sorry, I don't have tume for details, I might be able to update it later.

Thanks!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't worry, it's just protein build up from micro organisms. you can get rid of it by skimming it off the top of the water with a cup, or having something like a bubbler or filter disturb the surface a bit. Make sure you're doing the needed water changes and getting rid of uneaten food as well 

He should be fine unless it is reeeeaaaalllly thick and glopy. thin ammounts won't hurt him at all


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh THAT's what that is?

I always thought that was annoying. Glad to know it's nothing harmful. I always just skimmed it off with a cup.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Eww yeah I don't like that stuff! Nathan's betta doesn't have a filter(hmmm faulty one... bleh.) so his tank gets the nastiest stuff at the top very fast! We are definitely getting a new filter asap! Maybe somewhere will have a black friday sale


----------



## jmtriro01 (Jun 22, 2010)

just scoop out the slime with a cup, or disturb the water surface.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

My tank gtes that as well since I have the filter so low for Ickis.. no worries =]


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a ten gallon divided in three and in the middle section there was some faint cloudy residue at the top of the water but not in any of the other sections. Would this be the same thing? I did a small water change (like a gallon) to get rid of it.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Same thing  I usually just get a cup and scoop it out daily when I had it in my tanks.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Why would it show up in one section and not the others?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank y'all SO much! I just got home and didn't have any access to internet like I hoped I would. Tony is doing fine and I will skim that very-hard-to-see rainbow buildup off the top. 

Thanks guys! Don't know what I'd do without this site!:-D


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

small fry said:


> Thank y'all SO much! I just got home and didn't have any access to internet like I hoped I would. Tony is doing fine and I will skim that very-hard-to-see rainbow buildup off the top.
> 
> Thanks guys! Don't know what I'd do without this site!:-D


lol- no problem buddy! 
I get that too since my filter sucks. I just skim it off with a cup like everyone else c:


----------

